

Set up a Docker Container With MongoDB - mjhea0
http://blog.codiez.co.za/2013/09/setup-a-docker-container-with-mongodb/

======
tbrock
You did a really good job of taking the example from the docker site and
turning it into a blog post.

Anyone wanting this information is better off getting it from docker.io
directly, where it is likely to be updated:

[http://docs.docker.io/en/latest/examples/mongodb/](http://docs.docker.io/en/latest/examples/mongodb/)

I know this because I wrote it.

~~~
KaoruAoiShiho
Jesus christ bro he's promoting your software, relax.

------
abhishivsaxena
Can someone enlighten me about the benefits of running a database inside a
container?

I assume since containers ephemeral, data is saved somewhere on the host.

~~~
tbrock
Sure. I think there are two big use cases.

The first would be learning/demo purposes where the data you store should
essentially be ephemeral (imagine training sessions, interactive online
tutorials, etc). In these cases it's more about experimenting with the query
language and data model than anything else. RethinkDB has used Docker for this
purpose to great success.

The other would involve mounting an external volume in order to persist the
data and would allow you to isolate and limit the process which would
otherwise monopolize the available resources of system (usually memory in
MongoDB's case).

